

Show HN: My Snake-implemetation, how I taught myself GLSL - maggit
http://bitbucket.org/maghoff/snygg/wiki/Home

======
maggit
Apparently, the wiki on bitbucket won't work if you are not logged in :(

Anyway, the video works: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBy6sxSB8vw>

Edit: Hm. Now it seems to work.

~~~
dutchflyboy
Looks nice! I would just make one change, that is to give a texture to the
white "apples" (that's what they are in the original game I think).

Just one other comment, did you notice that all shaders mover around
constantly? For example, the texture of the border of the playing field is
turning anti-clockwise constantly. This also happens with the obstacles in the
center.

~~~
maggit
> Looks nice!

Thanks :)

> I would just make one change, that is to give a texture to the white
> "apples" (that's what they are in the original game I think).

Yes, I would like to do that. I haven't decided on how I want them to look,
but apples might be a good idea. Now I just need the texture and the time to
implement it ;)

> Just one other comment, did you notice that all shaders mover around
> constantly? For example, the texture of the border of the playing field is
> turning anti-clockwise constantly. This also happens with the obstacles in
> the center.

This is intentional, to make it less boring :)

------
etherealG
that looks really great, nice going. I'm really interested in learning some
high level graphics coding, and wondering if GLSL and openGL are the way to go
or if a framework that sits above openGL/direct3D would be better, does anyone
have any advice of where to start for a beginner?

~~~
jlgosse
I am in no way a game developer, but I can tell you that using XNA + C# is by
far the easiest way to develop games in my experience. I implemented versions
of both "Snake" and "Pong" this year in a little more than a day or two per
game.

Seriously, give it a try. You won't regret it!

~~~
DanHulton
I'm actually playing around with XNA+C# right now, and I agree that it is (in
general) very easy to develop with.

Just - for the love of God - if you're going to get into doing reflection in
C#, understand that you are about to stare into the void, and mentally prepare
yourself for that.

------
niyazpk
Brilliant!

Looking at the video it feels like the black spots on the snake can be given a
little bit more contrast to distinguish it from the background.

~~~
maggit
> Brilliant!

Thanks :)

> Looking at the video it feels like the black spots on the snake can be given
> a little bit more contrast to distinguish it from the background.

Yes, that's true. I don't have the proper tools to make the textures I want,
though, so I just went with this one :)

------
PieSquared
"Boring features such as scoring, menus and a nice user interface are not
implemented. Also, any other non-implemented feature is deemed boring."

Heh.

